#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > بخش ویژه لپ تاپ | Laptop >  > مسائل عمومی همه لپ تاپ ها >  > آموزشی: روش عیب یابی و همچنین رفع عیب در لپ تاپ های LED که نور بکلایت ندارند (فوت کوزه گری)

## shayan234

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0640281737*,*1212ali*,*144287928*,*1911208251*,*3eyyed*,*A R A S H*,*abady*,*abalfazl*,*abbas.r*,*abbasian*,*abdollahu*,*abolfazl1882*,*abolhassan*,*Abtin2*,*adel0002*,*adlrayane*,*afarinesh-r*,*aghajoon-2*,*ahmad53*,*Ahmad665600*,*AHMADRG*,*ahmad_abbasi*,*ahmagh3*,*ahmiro*,*ahwaz 91*,*ajabovo*,*ajamee*,*ajamin.ali*,*ak1_2004*,*akbarmardan*,*akjony1692*,*ali sunny*,*ali134*,*ali8889*,*alibahman47*,*alifar22*,*Aligolk*,*alikhiri1365*,*alimoradis*,*alinosrati*,*alireza2567*,*alireza85*,*Alirezaalex*,*alisinadost*,*ali_3381*,*ali_eng1*,*ali_rahmani*,*ali_sha*,*alphasystem*,*amen*,*amin salar*,*amin.1362*,*amin.fara*,*amin.n*,*aminhabibi*,*amini tabar*,*aminjaf*,*aminkish*,*Aminnorifard*,*aminrs*,*amir copy*,*amir.plus18*,*amir1368*,*amirbaradara*,*amireeirani*,*amirgoogle*,*amirmoradi*,*amirtopoll*,*aram.pc*,*arash&l*,*arashshr*,*arastoo_nj*,*ardalan1*,*ardalans*,*ariyaee*,*arman3363*,*armin-a*,*arsa-pc*,*arstan*,*artinessfox*,*aryamon*,*aryanet*,*ARZIN*,*arzipro*,*asa2000*,*asad1*,*asadj*,*ashil_4444*,*ashi_talaii*,*atlas-pc*,*atlas98*,*atorpat*,*atropat72*,*avaict*,*avazeghoo*,*ayoub m*,*azinnet*,*A_Salimi62*,*babak125*,*babaknew2015*,*bachegorgan*,*baedgd*,*bahram68*,*bahramjon*,*balot*,*bamdad61*,*bbavvaffa*,*beal*,*behelsa*,*behnam .m*,*behnam1480*,*Behnam63*,*behnam8449*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*behruozt*,*best=son*,*BESTSYSTEM*,*bh06*,*biman251*,*blacknaki*,*boyevill100*,*brousan*,*brutalfast*,*Candid*,*Casper_1*,*cerncomputer*,*cifzs*,*clasic*,*cybernova*,*damoon_b111*,*danyal21*,*darkrose*,*dashali*,*davood4000*,*DeDe*,*delaram63*,*delpiero9*,*delta0*,*derikvand*,*derka*,*dfx9000*,*dibacomputer*,*digisky*,*diranlo*,*doostgharin*,*dtdm*,*ebra.ah*,*ehsan4952*,*Ehsan5050*,*ehsan6651*,*ehsanh2020*,*elyaelya*,*emanbatyaneh*,*erfan221*,*erfanjon74*,*estarabadi*,*fantome10*,*faraday*,*Faranir*,*farhad-sd*,*farpar75*,*farsarr*,*farzad120*,*farzaddj*,*ff12*,*fhfh*,*fkh52000*,*forouhar*,*FRZADI*,*ggndom*,*Ghaaz*,*Gholdis*,*giga*,*Gigahertzz*,*gokhan*,*golden12*,*goodby2096*,*greenapel*,*gtechno*,*H.A1366*,*h.esakndari*,*H459*,*hadi.mrv*,*hadi1349*,*haghighi*,*hajizade1369*,*hamed.shakor*,*hamed236359*,*hami5673*,*hamid110110*,*hamid9800*,*hamidmemandi*,*hamidmir*,*hamid_bassani*,*hamid_r2006*,*hamiiid62*,*hanahmmd*,*hanirayan*,*haniro*,*hasan936081*,*hasanzaeh*,*hasan_hp*,*hassan81*,*hedan*,*hewal*,*hhbb*,*HHRRBB*,*hiradfarahi*,*hiwa6774*,*hk21101372*,*hkbrucelee*,*hkm1351*,*hnnnnn*,*hooman9999*,*hoosen.salhy*,*hosainkarimi*,*HOSE IN*,*hosein.asadolahi*,*hosein200*,*hosein243*,*hosein446*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein-65*,*hossein1354*,*hossein1979*,*hosseindds*,*hosseintafaz*,*hozaifeh*,*hssnmsv*,*h_gh*,*ilya_system*,*iman66*,*iman909*,*imen*,*iraj.52*,*iran.repare*,*iran24*,*iran558*,*irantk-ir*,*irna441*,*isoft*,*ITE-1983*,*itttc*,*izeh*,*j.parhaze*,*jabarsardar*,*jac*,*jahed*,*jalal95*,*jamejam20*,*javadma*,*javamobira*,*jb1354*,*jcom*,*jj_gigooloo*,*joseph.apple*,*jozi*,*j_static*,*kahal*,*kamyar73999*,*karim1380*,*karim25*,*KATOZ*,*kavosh83*,*kevin_6284*,*kharad*,*khelane*,*khoshraftar*,*khosrow29*,*Kimiaam*,*kiyanmz*,*komail1094*,*kookooli*,*koroshsh*,*laboratory*,*lionheart*,*lolohacko*,*m-amini*,*m.soufi*,*Mahdi D.A.M*,*mahdi-h.g*,*mahdi_gholam*,*mahdi_sarbaz*,*mahdysadeghy*,*mahmod31*,*mahyan.ronin*,*majid rabeei*,*majid33m*,*majid411*,*MajiDAmieE*,*manhant*,*mardeshab89*,*mas00d*,*masood789*,*Masoud_Y*,*matinc*,*mavaramat*,*max16*,*Mazdakmt*,*maziyarmajdi*,*ma_3_taa*,*mcseali*,*md4683*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdi1223*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi43211*,*mehdi44*,*mehdidk*,*mehdieftekha*,*MehradBNI*,*mehr_shad*,*Meisam CORE*,*Meisamm71*,*meysam2045*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mfsrmail*,*MGNBUTCHER*,*mgs*,*mh1963*,*microdigital*,*miladhp*,*miladkomyab*,*milad_tm*,*miload*,*misha_spy*,*mista*,*mjpoor*,*modernpaps*,*Mohamad-h*,*mohamad41*,*mohamad91*,*mohamad9431*,*Mohammad.mt*,*Mohammadr44*,*mohammad_id2*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen-d*,*mohsen_n94*,*mohssen*,*MOHVIROS*,*mojtabashaye*,*momeni.0123*,*moradi428*,*moreng*,*Moriizd*,*morteza0007*,*morteza1487*,*mortezapas*,*mosaffa*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr repair*,*mr.vortex*,*mrpc14130*,*mrt155*,*msaedi*,*msagroup*,*msanai*,*msfaal*,*msh.27*,*mshpsh*,*msmz7369*,*mzaheri1110*,*mzm*,*MZservice*,*m_khazaeny*,*n3m*,*nabiiran*,*naderh*,*namazi333*,*nariman1718*,*naser kazemi*,*naser.qos*,*nasio_2009*,*nekanews*,*nema_4d*,*NICHICON*,*novinco*,*NPTiak*,*oliayee*,*Omid vosoogh*,*OMID.N.F*,*omid4ever*,*omid6564324*,*omid_2005*,*openbaz*,*orpine85*,*p.g.shayan*,*pars598*,*parsa-rayane*,*parsehh009*,*pc repairman*,*pc.heidari*,*peyman007*,*peymanelec*,*peymanttm*,*polm*,*pooya2004*,*power led*,*prince1368*,*qelem*,*qmars z*,*r.gol55*,*radman666*,*rahkar*,*ram3di*,*randomboot*,*rasha_rigit*,*rasool0960*,*rector_zex*,*repaire*,*Reza-f*,*reza.khafan*,*reza10288*,*reza1389*,*reza5628*,*reza6945*,*reza7862*,*reza90422107*,*rezaa*,*rezaalkp2*,*rezababij*,*rezaeshaghi*,*rezalx*,*rezatiktak*,*reza_476*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*rf110*,*rohi_mofidi*,*rohy*,*roohani*,*roozbeh4620*,*ropshop*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*ryoosefi*,*r_hosseini*,*s-m-hosein*,*S.morteza.ha*,*sa48*,*sadadkish*,*SADGH*,*saeed5244*,*saeed8716*,*saeedghasemi*,*saeed_x27*,*saeid alinia*,*saeid js*,*saeid.shahi*,*saeidgbg*,*safaafshin*,*saghi88*,*sajjadtk*,*sala*,*salimio2*,*samarayaneh*,*sardarshams*,*saremirepair*,*saroveh*,*sd121*,*sepehrtk*,*setam*,*setaregan1*,*Shad1184*,*shadmehr_ebi*,*shadowman*,*shadow_tanha*,*shahryar_v*,*shid*,*shiri_3h*,*siasina*,*SiawoshSeyfi*,*sina1188*,*sina83*,*sinamhc*,*sistana*,*sjsa*,*skazi*,*SkyCity*,*smaeel*,*smahdypor*,*smt_1995*,*so-he-il*,*sobhan5968*,*soh3il*,*solvent*,*soly_kardo*,*somen1*,*sorenafixit*,*sorenapardaz*,*sr72*,*ssmohamma00*,*stux*,*sunboys*,*sza*,*s_ali_m*,*tahaali9095*,*tahairan87*,*tahertx*,*tajik*,*takmbt*,*taminelec*,*techno.persi*,*tekno*,*unes/samen*,*V.GHAEDY*,*V.K*,*vahidati*,*vahid_usb*,*valiasr.r*,*veisian63*,*vtajook*,*WeFixIT*,*xaniar moham*,*Xmansajad*,*xwhoogle*,*yaghob20*,*yousef55*,*yx700*,*za12345*,*zahed*,*امیر سجاد*,*تاج*,*حسین 26*,*حسین زارعی*,*حمزه خانی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*رسول123456*,*رضاشیخ*,*سای را*,*سلاح ورزی*,*شعبانيان*,*علی پاشایی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غزال*,*غفور*,*فرا رایانه*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*قیصر*,*محرم.*,*محمد سا*,*محمد سخی پور*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمدی فرد*,*مستان*,*مسرور*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مصطفی غریبی*,*مظاهر*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میثم ۷۷۷*,*میسم*,*نوید توکلی*,*نیکنام*,*هدفن*,*همتا*,*همراهان*,*چشم ابری*,*کایا کامپیوت*,*یونس هوتی*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## shayan234

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*balot*,*jj_gigooloo*,*kiyanmz*,*tekno*,*xwhoogle*

----------


## ehsan6651

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*alibahman47*,*balot*,*kiyanmz*,*shayan234*,*xwhoogle*

----------


## shayan234

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ARZIN*,*ebra.ah*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## shayan234

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*144287928*,*1911208251*,*3eyyed*,*A R A S H*,*abady*,*abalfazl*,*abdollahu*,*abolfazl1882*,*abolhassan*,*Abtin2*,*adel0002*,*afarinesh-r*,*aghajoon-2*,*aghsaeid*,*ahmad1399*,*ahmad53*,*Ahmad665600*,*AHMADRG*,*ahmagh3*,*ahmiro*,*ahwaz 91*,*ajabovo*,*ajamin.ali*,*akbarmardan*,*akjony1692*,*ali ammari*,*ali sunny*,*ali134*,*ali8889*,*alibahman47*,*alifar22*,*Aligolk*,*alimoradis*,*alireza85*,*ali_3381*,*ali_rahmani*,*amen*,*amin salar*,*amin.fara*,*amir copy*,*amireeirani*,*amirtopoll*,*aram.pc*,*arash&l*,*arashshr*,*arastoo_nj*,*ardalan1*,*ardalans*,*arman3363*,*armin-a*,*arsa-pc*,*arstan*,*artinessfox*,*aryamon*,*aryanet*,*ARZIN*,*arzipro*,*asad1*,*asadj*,*atlas-pc*,*atlas98*,*avaict*,*avazeghoo*,*azinnet*,*A_Salimi62*,*bahram68*,*balot*,*bamdad61*,*bbavvaffa*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*behruozt*,*best=son*,*bh06*,*biman251*,*boyevill100*,*brutalfast*,*Candid*,*cerncomputer*,*cifzs*,*clasic*,*cybernova*,*damoon_b111*,*darkrose*,*dashali*,*davood4000*,*DeDe*,*delaram63*,*derka*,*dfx9000*,*digisky*,*diranlo*,*ebra.ah*,*ehsan4952*,*ehsanh2020*,*elyaelya*,*emanbatyaneh*,*eniac hadi*,*erfan221*,*erfanjon74*,*estarabadi*,*farzad120*,*farzaddj*,*fhfh*,*fkh52000*,*forouhar*,*ggndom*,*giga*,*gokhan*,*golden12*,*H.A1366*,*h.esakndari*,*H459*,*hadi.mrv*,*hadi1349*,*haghighi*,*hajizade1369*,*hamid110110*,*hamid9800*,*hamid_bassani*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*haniro*,*hasan_hp*,*hedan*,*hewal*,*hhbb*,*hiwa6774*,*hk21101372*,*hkbrucelee*,*hnnnnn*,*hooman9999*,*hoosen.salhy*,*hosein.asadolahi*,*hosein200*,*hosein243*,*hoseyn1258*,*hossein-65*,*hosseindds*,*hosseintafaz*,*hozaifeh*,*hssnmsv*,*h_gh*,*ilya_system*,*iman66*,*iman909*,*iran.repare*,*iran24*,*iran558*,*irantk-ir*,*irna441*,*ITE-1983*,*itttc*,*izeh*,*jac*,*jahed*,*javadma*,*javamobira*,*jb1354*,*jj_gigooloo*,*joseph.apple*,*kamyar73999*,*karim1380*,*karim25*,*kavosh83*,*khoshraftar*,*khosrow29*,*kiyanmz*,*kookooli*,*laboratory*,*lolohacko*,*m-amini*,*mahdi_sarbaz*,*mahmod31*,*majid33m*,*majid411*,*MajiDAmieE*,*manhant*,*mardeshab89*,*masoud_n*,*matinc*,*mavaramat*,*max16*,*maziyarmajdi*,*ma_3_taa*,*md4683*,*mehdidk*,*meysam2045*,*MGNBUTCHER*,*microdigital*,*milad_tm*,*misha_spy*,*mista*,*mjpoor*,*MNEng*,*modernpaps*,*mohamad41*,*mohamad91*,*mohamad9431*,*Mohammad.mt*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohssen*,*momeni.0123*,*moreng*,*morteza1487*,*mortezapas*,*moslemm7d*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr repair*,*mrpc14130*,*mrt155*,*msagroup*,*mzm*,*MZservice*,*m_khazaeny*,*nabiiran*,*naderh*,*namazi333*,*nariman1718*,*naser kazemi*,*naser.qos*,*nasio_2009*,*nekanews*,*nema_4d*,*NICHICON*,*nima_lotfi*,*NPTiak*,*oliayee*,*Omid vosoogh*,*omid_2005*,*orpine85*,*p.g.shayan*,*pars598*,*parsehh009*,*pc repairman*,*peyman007*,*peymanelec*,*peymanttm*,*polm*,*power led*,*qelem*,*rahkar*,*ram3di*,*randomboot*,*rasool0960*,*Reza-f*,*reza.khafan*,*reza1356r*,*reza5628*,*reza6945*,*reza7862*,*rezaa*,*rezababij*,*rezaeshaghi*,*rezalx*,*rezatiktak*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*rf110*,*rohy*,*roohani*,*ropshop*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*ryoosefi*,*r_hosseini*,*s-m-hosein*,*S.morteza.ha*,*sa48*,*sadadkish*,*SADGH*,*saeed5244*,*saeed8716*,*saeedghasemi*,*saeid alinia*,*saeid.shahi*,*saeidgbg*,*saghi88*,*salimio2*,*samarayaneh*,*saremirepair*,*saroveh*,*setam*,*setaregan1*,*Shad1184*,*shadowman*,*shadow_tanha*,*shiri_3h*,*siasina*,*sina1188*,*sina83*,*sinamhc*,*sistana*,*sjsa*,*smaeel*,*smahdypor*,*smt_1995*,*soh3il*,*solvent*,*soly_kardo*,*sr72*,*ssmohamma00*,*stux*,*sunboys*,*s_ali_m*,*tahertx*,*tajik*,*takmbt*,*techno.persi*,*unes/samen*,*V.K*,*vahid_usb*,*veisian63*,*vtajook*,*WeFixIT*,*xaniar moham*,*xwhoogle*,*yx700*,*zahed*,*تاج*,*حسین زارعی*,*رسول123456*,*رضاشیخ*,*سای را*,*شعبانيان*,*علی پاشایی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمدی فرد*,*مستان*,*مسرور*,*مظاهر*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میثم ۷۷۷*,*نیکنام*,*همتا*,*چشم ابری*,*یونس هوتی*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## saroveh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*shayan234*,*smahdypor*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## shayan234

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*armin-a*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*naderh*,*saroveh*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*alibahman47*,*hanirayan*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*shayan234*,*محمدی فرد*

----------


## shayan234

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A R A S H*,*kiyanmz*,*mohsen zmr*,*rahkar*,*همتا*

----------


## shayan234

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A R A S H*,*iran558*,*kiyanmz*,*matinc*,*rahkar*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## MGNBUTCHER

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*alibahman47*,*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## takmbt

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## WeFixIT

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## armin-a

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*Samooel1980*

----------


## Samooel1980

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

